# Part Tutorial Of My Easy Cheap Grave Grabber



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello Guys and Gals

I have finally got the time to get up to date with my grave grabber tutorial.

Here it is...

How To Make A Grave Grabber

Let me know if i can improve anything...


Ruggerz


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The link just took me to a "MEGAUPLOAD" Ad screen.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> The link just took me to a "MEGAUPLOAD" Ad screen.


Look at the top right of the page and find 3 letters..

Type them into the box and click download...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

can you post the tutorial here? This is for on-site tutorials.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

larry said:


> can you post the tutorial here? This is for on-site tutorials.


OK just doing it now..


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

How to Make an "Easy Cheap Grave Grabber"

You Will Need:

•	3x 500mm of Thin Wood ( 10mm Thick and 30mm Wide )
•	4x 150mm of thin Wood ( 10mm Thick and 30mm Wide )
•	1x Piece of Wood ( 125mm Long and 80mm Wide and 50mm Thick)
•	2x Wood Screws
•	7x Nuts and Bolts ( 5mm Wide and 25mm Long )
•	6x Washers
•	1x Wiper Motor or Other Low RPM Motor

Equipment You Will Need:

•	Screw Driver
•	Drill



Instructions:

1.	First get two pieces of the 500mm strips and drill three holes in one and four in the other. ( See Below…)










2.	Next you will need two of the 150mm strips of wood and drill two holes in them both. ( See Below…)












3.	Now get one long strip and short strip of wood and place together with a nut washer and bolt in the extreme end holes. ( See Below…)










4.	Now do this the all the drilled pieces of wood and make a rectangular shape. 
( See Below…) You will have of completed your frame…










5.	Now get your last short strip of wood and drill two holes towards the centre of it and two on the ends, and screw it to the chunky piece of wood using the woodscrews through the centre holes.. ( See Below…) You have made your base.












6.	Using two more Nuts, bolts and washers, bolt the frame to the base.
( See Below…)










That’s it for the moment until I get my motor…So the tutorial should be completed quite soon….

Ruggerz


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

pics aren't visible


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

not for me either
Could someone post a Tutorial on how to post pics and vids for those who don't know how.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey the link and pics do not work anymore.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

You Will Need:

•	3x 500mm of Thin Wood ( 10mm Thick and 30mm Wide )
•	4x 150mm of thin Wood ( 10mm Thick and 30mm Wide )
•	1x Piece of Wood ( 125mm Long and 80mm Wide and 50mm Thick)
•	2x Wood Screws
•	7x Nuts and Bolts ( 5mm Wide and 25mm Long )
•	6x Washers
•	1x Wiper Motor or Other Low RPM Motor

Equipment You Will Need:

•	Screw Driver
•	Drill



Instructions:

1.	First get two pieces of the 500mm strips and drill three holes in one and four in the other. ( See Below…)










2.	Next you will need two of the 150mm strips of wood and drill two holes in them both. ( See Below…)












3.	Now get one long strip and short strip of wood and place together with a nut washer and bolt in the extreme end holes. ( See Below…)










4.	Now do this the all the drilled pieces of wood and make a rectangular shape. 
( See Below…) You will have of completed your frame…










5.	Now get your last short strip of wood and drill two holes towards the centre of it and two on the ends, and screw it to the chunky piece of wood using the woodscrews through the centre holes.. ( See Below…) You have made your base.












6.	Using two more Nuts, bolts and washers, bolt the frame to the base.
( See Below…)










That’s it for the moment until I get my motor…So the tutorial should be completed quite soon….

Ruggerz


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

I hate photobucket


----------

